# Faster Ping Program



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

This program is supposed to lower ping (latency) in WOW. It supposedly cleans up sloppy algorithms to raise your overall latency. I have had no problems BUT I have M Frame .NEt installed.
I want to post this here to let the experts tell me exactly what this is doing and more importantly how to revert the changes before something bad happens. I understand this is changing the registry but I need to know what its changing. Most of my guild installed this and so far so good but from the comment and forums I've seen many problems have arisen.

http://www.curse.com/downloads/details/10599/ --- the program

The changes is says its making are similar to the following...........

To get low pings with 2 simple registry hacks do the following. You need to apply both registry changes to get the maximum effect.

1 - TcpAckFrequency - NOTE if you are running Windows Vista this setting may not have any effect - a hotfix is needed which i'm tracking down. This works fine under Windows XP

Type "regedit" in windows "run.." dialog to bring up registry menu

Then find:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\

There will be multiple NIC interfaces listed in there, find the one you use to connect to the internet, there will be several interfaces listed (they have long names like {7DBA6DCA-FFE8-4002-A28F-4D2B57AE8383}. Click each one, the right one will have lots of settings in it and you will see your machines IP address listed there somewhere. Right-click in the right hand pane and add a new DWORD value, name it TcpAckFrequency, then right click the entry and click Modify and assign a value of 1.

You can change it back to 2 (default) at a later stage if it affects your other TCP application performance. it tells windows how many TCP packets to wait before sending ACK. if the value is 1, windows will send ACK every time it receives a TCP package.

2 - TCPNoDelay
This one is pretty simple

Discussed here

Type "regedit" in windows "run.." dialog to bring up registry menu

Then find:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters

Right-click in the right hand pane and add a new DWORD value, name it TCPNoDelay, then right click the entry and click Modify and assign a value of 1.

Click Ok and close the registry editor, then reboot your PC.

I have found the performance to be at least as good as routing via a linux box, possibly better.
Last edited by Baalzaman : 12/11/07 at 1:35 AM.

User is offline.
Reply With Quote
Baalzaman
View Public Profile
Find More Posts by Baalzaman


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

The application is just a front end that makes two edits to the registry that are easily reversible, the same keys you've talked about in your post:

TcpAckFrequency
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Inter faces\(Interface ID)
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/328890

TCPNoDelay
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/regentry/91523.mspx?mfr=true

You can click those links for more detail and make the changes manually if you want. These changes will lower perfomance on downloads etc.

Ideally something like this is the last thing you want to check and tweak to improve ping times, after everything else has been checked

Incidentally the comment about Linux is misguided; he doesn't seem to understand it. I say that as a Linux guy myself.

Not sure what else to say, you post seems to answer your own question but let me know if there is anything else.

I often see this posted as advice along with the *netsh winsock reset* & *netsh int ip reset log.txt* commands.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, as I said I understand whats its doing but I guess my question was to get more information about it and an easy way to reverse it for guild members that may have problems using it. As of right now my latency has been reduced by around 100ms, I have yet to notice any disruptions in download times but will write back after further observation. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

All it does is tweak parts of TCP, its to do with the guaranteed delivery and TCP windowing functionality.

Any of these should reverse it.

Just make a note of the values then change them back, the application itself seems to have that functionality
Backup the registry keys before changing
Uninstalling and reinstalling the interface
The reset commands


----------

